

The United Nations Grants Palestine State Status - sethbannon
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/30/world/middleeast/Palestinian-Authority-United-Nations-Israel.html?smid=tw-share

======
andrewfelix
I hate to be _that guy_. But I'm not sure this belongs on Hacker News. There's
already widespread coverage in mainstream news.

------
lifeguard
The United States and Israel voted against recognition, joined by Canada, the
Czech Republic, the Marshall Islands, Micronesia, Nauru, Palau and Panama.

